# Surge for ÜberSELECT.



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

I've seen surge rates for X that pay more than my Select rates, but I've never seen Surge for Select; not here in the Las Vegas/Henderson/Summerlin areas anyway.

Wherever you Über...


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I've taken a few select surge rides in Denver. They're rare but they happen 
There is an area in Denver that surges on select to 3X every morning but you'll never get a ride lol since X and Black aren't surging only select and select rides are more then Uber Black suv. I have no idea why it surges at the same time almost every morning but it does. 

A few of my select surge rides were pretty hilarious. Once I picked up two college girls going 5 blocks on a 3.7x select surge. 

Another time I picked up two guys by a stadium who wrote drinking in the back of their 80s Ford f150 and took them 5 miles on a 2.7X select surge. 

My best one to date was during a snow storm picked up a college girl at the dorms in Dt Denver and took her 1.5 miles to the greyhound bus station. Pay out for me $37 for an 8 min drive


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, you know, gotta arrive at the bus depot in style.


Jimmy Bernat said:


> My best one to date was during a snow storm picked up a college girl at the dorms in Dt Denver and took her 1.5 miles to the greyhound bus station. Pay out for me $37 for an 8 min drive


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

Select rarely surges here in SLC. I don't mind however because the rate is 3X base X rate. I've had a couple instances where people took Select because it wasn't surging and X was at 4x or higher. They've learned the trick.. But there aren't too many of those. My highest paid trip ever was a 1.4 surge on Select, and it was a 34 mile ride. Another time, I had a guy request me from a bar downtown. He got in and was bragging that his girlfriend had just requested a ride at 6.5 surge, but he got me for only 2.5.. You should have seen his face when I explained to him that he requested a Select that the fare was normally 3X regular X. He was going to probably pay more than his GF. He was devastated to find out he wasn't as smart as he thought.


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the response. I'll keep an eye out for this unicorn going forward.

Are you able to stay pretty consistent with Select in Denver?

What do you drive for Select in Denver?


Jimmy Bernat said:


> I've taken a few select surge rides in Denver. They're rare but they happen
> There is an area in Denver that surges on select to 3X every morning but you'll never get a ride lol since X and Black aren't surging only select and select rides are more then Uber Black suv. I have no idea why it surges at the same time almost every morning but it does.
> 
> A few of my select surge rides were pretty hilarious. Once I picked up two college girls going 5 blocks on a 3.7x select surge.
> ...


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

What is the base rate per mile for Select your area of UT?!


Shad said:


> My highest paid trip ever was a 1.4 surge on Select, and it was a $34 mile ride.


----------



## Shad (Jul 9, 2014)

There was an errant dollar sign in my post.. Sorry. UberX base fare is $0.95 per mile.. Select is $3.00 per mile. On that particular trip, I earned $125 and change after the Uber fee..


----------



## I Drive Select (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh, wow, I was about to move to UT! Lol It'seems about the same here in Vegas. Very nice fare.


Shad said:


> There was an errant dollar sign in my post.. Sorry. UberX base fare is $0.95 per mile.. Select is $3.00 per mile. On that particular trip, I earned $125 and change after the Uber fee..


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

In Denver Select is a base fare of $4, $2 mile and. 25 cent a minute 10.95 min fare

I mainly drive my 2015 passat sel but I also have a 2012 Lincoln mkz hybrid car and 2007 bmw 335xi msport which I almost never drive. 

Its pretty busy some days it's non existent. I will wait out long select rides (our airport is 30 miles out of the city) which are easy but the markets loose select requirements have select pretty saturated. 
Today I've worked 8 hours made $240 I'd consider this a below avg day since usually I try to make 200 in under 5 hours but Wednesdays are typically slow. Yesterday I worked 2 hours took 2 select rides and made 110
4 select rides
2 X rides
2 lyft rides

I will run lyft while leaving select on most lyft rides are short ones in the city but at least I can make a couple extra bucks while waiting out the select rides


----------



## naptownlux (Dec 1, 2016)

I had a 3.6x Select in Indianapolis last weekend when the Big Ten Championship was here. That's by far the highest select surge, I've gotten a 2.9x LUX that ended up being the highest single fare I've ever had (~$325 after uber's cut) I don't think I'll ever get that lucky again.

I get 1.2x-1.8x Selects maybe once or twice a weekend. There's a small area in our downtown that will regularly start requesting Selects as soon as X is above 3x or so. Rare as they may be, they exist!


----------



## UberMensch2015 (Jan 29, 2015)

once had a great 2.2x Select surge to the airport and then a return (same pax, he had to give his wife something she forgot at home. 50 miles and i ended up back where i started near downtown. that was my best ever. Select rarely surges anymore though, not even at bar close.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

2.7x surge on Select, which is used in my example of why you should always update the address in the pax app, link in my signature.

Guaranteed boosts also apply to Select, I got a 1.5x on Select on this trip: https://uberpeople.net/threads/sometimes-you-get-a-gem-to-end-the-night.119124/


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

I've not seen a difference in surge between x and select. When I am in select and x mode, the surge is the same.


----------



## Schuber (Dec 25, 2015)

they are rare but NYE 2015, i had a 5.2 Surge on Select, which the ride was about $136, not bad


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

wiley21 said:


> I've not seen a difference in surge between x and select. When I am in select and x mode, the surge is the same.


If you're on both X/Select, you will see the X surge. Go to your Select-Only profile, and see no surge.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

DocT said:


> If you're on both X/Select, you will see the X surge. Go to your Select-Only profile, and see no surge.


That's not true. When I alternate back and forth...same surge.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

wiley21 said:


> That's not true. When I alternate back and forth...same surge.


Then you're in a good market!


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

DocT said:


> Then you're in a good market!


Its all relative.
Busy market? - yes.
Consistent surges? - yes.
One of the lowest base rates in country (.65)? - yes


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

I'm noticing that for a lot of you guys there's a separate surge for each market. Here in Atlanta POOL X XL and SELECT are all part of the same surge. Black and SUV have their surge linked. 

I think this is the best option as I would've completed many many SELECT rides during high surges. Instead my neighborhoods that always choose SELECT opt to choose Black because my car is more expensive than even an SUV under surge (price per min plus Atlanta traffic is a mother).

But not to get off post my best to date is 4.7 surge SELECT in Atlanta during the Super Bowl. 10 miles $135ish.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Yeah in Denver X and XL surge the same . Select is it's own and then black and black SUV surge the same 

I see the most select rides when UberX surge hits around 1.7 (at 2.1 over minimum fare is about the same as select) once it hits 1.7 you'll get uberx riders upgrading to select .

It's annoying when select surges by itself ,I've never gotten a ride when this happens people either call a black or downgrade to X during a select only surge


----------



## AvsUberJunkie (Mar 16, 2016)

Caught a 3.9 surge UberSelect last summer on a Weds night at 10:30pm while sitting in my living room. Pick up was 1/2 mile away. He was going to DIA from Highlands Ranch. A traffic jam along the way added about 10mins to the normal time. 
Made $208 on thst ride.


----------



## RansomT (Sep 21, 2015)

Just found out that only a few markets allow for 2 profiles. If you are in a market that doesn't allow UberSelect to be separated from a UberX profile, the surges will be the same. What sucks here; we do have events that the demand spikes for UberSelect, but the Select drivers are all tied up with UberX most of the time.


----------

